
Bash.org is back - slifty
http://bash.org/?latest
======
JoshTriplett
Good time to revisit some of the classics that have propagated into general
geek culture:

The origin of "hunter2" as a password:
[http://bash.org/?244321](http://bash.org/?244321)

Sysadmin problems: [http://bash.org/?5273](http://bash.org/?5273) (Ever had a
server accidentally walled up into an inaccessible space, but it kept
working?)

"The keys are like right next to each other":
[http://bash.org/?5300](http://bash.org/?5300)

IRC pong: [http://bash.org/?9322](http://bash.org/?9322)

Boolean awesomeness: [http://bash.org/?10958](http://bash.org/?10958)

~~~
signa11
rap: [http://bash.org/?870063](http://bash.org/?870063)

~~~
peterwwillis

      <djahandarie> dont mind me while i emerge my ownage
    

haha, emerge. remember when Gentoo was a thing?

~~~
qnaal
"its -O3 the letter, not -03 the number"

[http://web.archive.org/web/20060513022941/http://www.funroll...](http://web.archive.org/web/20060513022941/http://www.funroll-
loops.org/)

------
gknoy
It's interesting how many of the things make me think, "This is awesome!"
(like the "boolean awesomeness" one that JoshTriplett linked), and yet so many
also are such examples of hatefulness (e.g., top ones) and the kind of things
that I would not want anyone to read.

~~~
JoshTriplett
See also 4chan. Pervasively offensive and frequently hateful, yet also the
source of impressive content, touching moments, activism, and miscellaneous
awesomeness.

~~~
csennn
human nature in a nutshell

------
sktrdie
This one is my personal favorite:
[http://bash.org/?104052](http://bash.org/?104052)

    
    
      <NES> lol
      <NES> I download something from Napster
      <NES> And the same guy I downloaded it from starts 
            downloading it from me when I'm done
      <NES> I message him and say "What are you doing? 
            I just got that from you"
      <NES> "getting my song back fucker"

------
mpyne
This deserves way more than 70 points in 2 hours. If bash.org isn't up HN's
alley I don't know what is!

~~~
tinco
Bash.org has been up and down quite a few times for the past few years,
there's only one real reason that it's interesting and that's for it
sentimental value. Who ever browses bash.org for new content anymore? IRC's
only used for open source communication and general knowledge channels
nowadays anyway, not much fun going on still.

Unless general IRC channels and networks experience a revival there won't ever
be a better source for IRC quotes than the internet archive's mirror of
bash.org.

~~~
snogglethorpe
> _IRC 's only used for open source communication_

I know non-open-source companies (of various sizes/ages) that use IRC for
internal dev communication...

What's the _alternative_ to IRC, with similar characteristics?

~~~
slifty
Slack / HipChat.

------
AliAdams
I'm feeling a bit ignorant - could someone give a bit of background about
bash.org and its history?

~~~
slifty
Long ago in the dark days of the internet, before Facebook and social
networks, and Reddit, everyone communicated using a group chat service called
IRC.

On IRC people often said very funny things!

Bash.org is a collection of user contributed quotes from IRC conversations.
When you would see someone say something funny on IRC, you would instantly
load up bash.org and submit your quote. Moderators would then approve the ones
they thought were funny. If they were actually funny they would get upvoted.

About two years ago the site simply stopped updating with new quotes. People
like me, who had incorporated bash.org into their "I have 30 seconds to kill,
type random urls into my browser and hit enter" process still visited pretty
regularly in desperate hope to see a new quote.

Finally a few days ago, after years of silence, a new one appeared.

~~~
AliAdams
Exactly what I was looking for - thanks slifty!

------
pp19dd
The very first page on it and I get this random gem: (do a ) tracert -h 100
216.81.59.173 ; after the 10th hop or so, watch for an imperial star
destroyer.

~~~
gizmo686
Try 'traceroute -m 255 obiwan.scrye.net'

By suggestion of your command

~~~
BuildTheRobots
`tracert -h 255 obiwan.scrye.net` for you windows bunnies out there

------
DCoder
See also:

* [http://qdb.us/latest](http://qdb.us/latest) \- more active than bash.

* [http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/browse](http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/browse) \- quotes from irc.mozilla.org , mostly Mozilla-focused.

* [http://www.xkcdb.com/](http://www.xkcdb.com/) \- covers #xkcd and related channels. Randall Munroe participates sometimes.

------
Hawkee
It's been years since I've visited this site. While it could use a technology
update, the content is still quite humorous.

~~~
JadeNB
> While it could use a technology update, the content is still quite humorous.

Why? I love the fact that there is at least one site out there that remembers
that plain-text web pages can run just fine if all you're doing is delivering
plain text. (Hacker News is another nice, nearly-plain-text example.) What
purpose would be served by a technology update?

------
realusername
For french speakers who might not know, there is also the french equivalent of
bash.org previously called bash-fr (now renamed to danstonchat)
[http://danstonchat.com/](http://danstonchat.com/), it also has a quite large
community.

------
drinchev
That's really cool. A dozen of my bookmarks don't return 404 anymore.

------
Doches
Now that we've got Bash.org back, what will it take to get Randall Munroe to
restart LimericksDB?

------
koichirose
did they remove rss though?

~~~
infogulch
Rss started working again for me a couple days ago. Guess I never bothered
taking it off.

~~~
steanne
path please? i cannae find it.

------
webnrrd2k
Next up: Robot Wisdom.

------
math0ne
I love their variety of slightly racist humor!

------
nvk
Add a Bitcoin Donation link like
[https://coinkite.com/u/OpenBazaar/](https://coinkite.com/u/OpenBazaar/)

